# Audio COntrol EQT Equalizers!



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

Audiocontrol EQT stereo pair white in perfect condition - eBay (item 140496209348 end time Jan-06-11 07:39:46 PST)


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Too bad these puppies usually cost a lot of money in a lot worse shape here in Europe.

I know everybody wants a BitOne/MS8/PXA-H70(0)(1)... nowadays and claim time-alignment is a must in a modern sound quality install, but for the people that are still willing to experiment with speaker-placement, customize interior-panels... these eq's can still be very usefull in combination with a good no-nosense headunit and a matching crossover (AudioControl 4XS for example)...

Isabelle


----------

